
How Hillary2016 onboards new users - RKoutnik
http://www.useronboard.com/how-hillary2016-onboards-new-users/
======
samuelhulick
Hi all! I'm the person who made the teardown. If you'd like to chat about it,
I will be keeping an eye on this thread all day. Bring the questions!

------
samuelhulick
@RKoutnik Thank you for posting this!

